# we hve a new addition and its not a NFC!



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

sooooo we have the latest addition to the household......and its not a NFC! After losing our Somali after 16 years the house full of NFC's was a bit odd without the resident lunatic so heres our new girl......a usual silver Somali  got her home and shes already into everything!

some of you will get to meet her at shows im sure


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_congratulations she is very very pretty._


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

colliemerles said:


> _congratulations she is very very pretty._


thank you


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

I bet though as small as she is, it wont be long before she is ruling the wegies, as large as they are lol. very pretty


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Beautiful! What a lovely new addition


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> I bet though as small as she is, it wont be long before she is ruling the wegies, as large as they are lol. very pretty


oh yes im sure she will sort them out! she has seen them passing and is currently terrified of them, probably due to the fact they are 10 times her size!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh wow :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> Oh wow :001_wub::001_wub:


thank you  she is a stunning little girl


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

She is very beautiful.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wow, she is adorable, love her colour :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

What a stunning girl, she has just a fantastic colour. You can tell she is going to be the boss!!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

I have to keep coming back to look at her :001_wub::001_wub:
Been looking online at Abbys recently and Somalis keep popping up ... beautiful cats :001_wub:


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

lymorelynn said:


> I have to keep coming back to look at her :001_wub::001_wub:
> Been looking online at Abbys recently and Somalis keep popping up ... beautiful cats :001_wub:


oh I love both breeds but the Somali personality is unbeatable!  ive lived with Somali's since 1986 so I don't know what life is without one 

and of course there is the "inbetween" the 2 now....the Somali shorthaired variant, also equally as lovely


----------



## nannette (Jul 18, 2013)

a very nice girl 
I love this breed too. We've been living with our young somali for only 5 months, but I know I couldn't live without one now. They're stunning, and so smart and cheerful


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

nannette said:


> a very nice girl
> I love this breed too. We've been living with our young somali for only 5 months, but I know I couldn't live without one now. They're stunning, and so smart and cheerful


they are a very overlooked breed  I have n idea how people can dislike them!


----------



## Roxxelana (Sep 15, 2011)

Aww, wow she's pretty!

Looks like she's adventurous and will be more than a little mischievous


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

She's a very pretty little girl.Love her colouring :001_tt1:


----------



## Harveybash (Apr 29, 2013)

Awww .. she's beautiful :001_wub:
Have you named her?


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

She is stunning, a gorgeous girl


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

i ve always loved abbisinnyans, now i love somali s too, she s stunning, best wishes


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Harveybash said:


> Awww .. she's beautiful :001_wub:
> Have you named her?


I have indeed, she is Mina


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

ahh i love that name it suits her so much, also as she s going to be the smallest -german origin-love, protector
gallic- small, fine,smooth 

mina ,i predict that she will have leadership qualities and be very protective


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> ahh i love that name it suits her so much, also as she s going to be the smallest -german origin-love, protector
> gallic- small, fine,smooth
> 
> mina ,i predict that she will have leadership qualities and be very protective


ah that is interesting, I hadn't thought about its meaning, we called her that as she has "minuet" in her pedigree name and also because she lives in a house full of Norwegian Forest cats so it was a bit Scandinavian sounding


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Aww what a little cutie. She is very beautiful.

What does NFC mean?


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

Animallover26 said:


> Aww what a little cutie. She is very beautiful.
> 
> What does NFC mean?


Norwegian forest cat  I have 4 of them!


----------



## moggiemum (Mar 28, 2013)

Vixxen said:


> Norwegian forest cat  I have 4 of them!


I LOVE THEM

pics please to prove it


----------



## Vixxen (Jan 13, 2009)

moggiemum said:


> I LOVE THEM
> 
> pics please to prove it


http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-photo-galleries/315128-update-me-my-nfcs.html


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Such a pretty kitty! Love her colouring!


----------

